# Finishing of plywood



## joerenaud (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm boxing in a structural I-beam in a client's basement and am looking for a more forgiving and easier to install alternative to piecing in narrow strips of drywall. I'm thinking of using plywood but it will take at least a coat of primer and 2-3 coats of eggshell or semi-gloss finish to look somewhat decent. Any other ideas how to get plywood close to smooth - easier? Product recommendations?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

put a lot of paint on it


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Use luan. Its a much friendlier surface to paint than plywood. We paint a ton of it down here at the beach. 

Houses are on piling and the bottom floor is usually open so contractors use it. Joints are capped with those 2" slats.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Vista Paint Weather Master is has a heaver body paint that will fbridge gaps, with a slight angler sheen. it is a great product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

or use block filler or peel bond


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Not all plywood is rough. Buy A grade ply.


----------



## Paintmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

buy cheap ply, spackle a thin layer of green label joint compound, feather sauve'


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Use some nice Quarter sawn oak plywood!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

why not mdf, or mdo, or birch veneered ply ?

regular A/C ply sucks for painting. IMO


----------

